# Some Lustrous & some Satin babies :-)



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

It is somewhat baby overload here, where my does have decided to birth like buses and pop them all out at once after ages of waiting 

One litter I never thought would arrive really, as mum Spam Boleyn was in the loveshack with her dad Till for over a month and nothing, I presumed he was either too old or infertile as he's pretty ancient now as hes over 40 months old, but they made me 22 indentical Russian Blue Dumbos....the only difference between them is their fur, some are Lustrous, some are Satin, rather excitingly all have lovely thick spam ears, free of creases bar 1 doe who has the slightest hint of waffle (aarrgh!).
Pics:


































































I love these babies!! 

ETA: I forgot to add pics of mum and dad, oops 

Beautiful mummy Stovokor Spam Boleyn









And dad to the babies (and her!) Till, who admittedly looks ancient, but that's ok because he is :lol:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

:001_wub: oh my stars, what gorgeous little ones, I just wanna snuggle them all!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Aww lovely babies, I love blues.
Can i ask, why the close line breeding? (I so don't want to start a fight btw I am generally interested)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That will teach me to look a thread with the title babies in it, now Im even more baby rat broody, and Im not having any more, I think Im just going to pick one off your pics and pretend hes mine


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Aww lovely babies, I love blues.
> Can i ask, why the close line breeding? (I so don't want to start a fight btw I am generally interested)


Linebreeding and Inbreeding can be very useful when done correctly


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

They are beautiful i've always wanted a rat but dont trust one of my cats! But did I read that right female mated with dad???


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Superash said:


> They are beautiful i've always wanted a rat but dont trust one of my cats! But did I read that right female mated with dad???


Rats are best in pairs, and would be fine in a household of cats as long as you kept them seperate when freeranging.

And yes, you read it correctly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> Linebreeding and Inbreeding can be very useful when done correctly


Yes I know, that's why I asked my question the way I did. So yeah what are your reasons for this line breeding?

As I said I'm interested, as I used to breed horses many moons ago so very familiar with line breeding.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Yes I know, that's why I asked my question the way I did. So yeah what are your reasons for this line breeding?
> 
> As I said I'm interested, as I used to breed horses many moons ago so very familiar with line breeding.


Because dad is a few weeks off 4 years old and quite healthy, as are 2 of his siblings from the litter of 9, and the average age for rats in the UK is 22 months. I think thats something to try and consistently replicate.

This line is pretty closely inbred, but there are no real health issues bar the tendancy towards minor abscessing after some injuries, which I think overall....is pretty damn good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> Because dad is a few weeks off 4 years old and quite healthy, as are 2 of his siblings from the litter of 9, and the average age for rats in the UK is 22 months. I think thats something to try and consistently replicate.
> 
> This line is pretty closely inbred, but there are no real health issues bar the tendancy towards minor abscessing after some injuries, which I think overall....is pretty damn good.


Thank you for answering


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!! How on earth fo you decide which ones to keep? I'd never be able to choose!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Xx


----------

